

HN Feature Request: Submit anonymously - ssn

Anonymity is (sometimes) a need. This feature would at least reduce the number of temporary accounts created just to preserve privacy or anonymity. Maybe only add this feature to users with karma &#62; x ?
======
c1sc0
I would assume that most HN users would know how to hide their identity if
strong anonymity is needed. I'd _never_ trust a 'post anonymously' button from
my logged-in account.

------
mooism2
What's wrong with temporary accounts?

~~~
ssn
Digital garbage? Wasting usernames?

~~~
mooism2
I don't see that wasting usernames is a problem. New users are surely far more
likely to be able to register their preferred username on HN than on, say,
Gmail or Xbox Live.

What do you mean by "digital garbage", and why is it a problem?

~~~
ssn
By digital garbage I mean information without any useful purpose, only filling
up space. I assume that temporary account are rare at HN, thus this isn't
really a problem.

However, I ask - shouldn't this use case (anonymous posting) be accommodated
by the system, instead of relying on a hack?

~~~
mooism2
Even with anonymous posting, it is useful to know that the anonymous comments
in the ensuing discussion are from the same person who made the original
anonymous post. So I think pseudonymous posting is valuable, more so than
truly anonymous posting.

